# Surpringly, the dog's driving lesson ended badly



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Surprisingly, the dog's driving lesson ended badly*

*Woman crashes when teaching dog to drive *

A woman in Hohhot, the capital of north China's Inner Mongolia region, crashed her car while giving her dog a driving lesson, the official Xinhua News Agency said Monday.

No injuries were reported although both vehicles were slightly damaged, it said.

The woman, identified only be her surname, Li, said her dog "was fond of crouching on the steering wheel and often watched her drive," according to Xinhua.

"She thought she would let the dog 'have a try' while she operated the accelerator and brake," the report said. "They did not make it far before crashing into an oncoming car."

Xinhua did not say what kind of dog or vehicles were involved but Li paid for repairs.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is hilarious!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

"Mother of pearl!"


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

That's even worse than a dog wedding!


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

that is so freaking funny.Some people!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

This woman is an idiot. Everyone knows dogs can't drive. Cats are much better drivers.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I dunno about that.....Toonces always managed to run the car off the cliff each week.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Ah, the give the dog a few more tries behind the wheel. I betcha he gets it!!!


----------

